# pool filter sand



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

Is the Quikrete pool filter sand ok to use for my substrate?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks to be normal silica sand so should be fine. Make sure and rinse it thoroughly to wash out all the dust/fine particles before you put it in your tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried it and found the grain was not even...too much fine sand. I have had better luck with PFS purchased from a spa store or even a sand blasting vendor.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

ken31cay said:


> Looks to be normal silica sand so should be fine. Make sure and rinse it thoroughly to wash out all the dust/fine particles before you put it in your tank.


+1

I use it in my tanks.


----------

